# Powder coat color



## 90Duck (Nov 19, 2012)

I'd avoid black. While it would look sharp on that boat, it just gets too hot sitting out in the sun. The lighter and brighter the better from a function standpoint.

Something about a new boat is just so cool. The possibilities are endless. Congrats!


----------



## Learch (Jul 12, 2010)

I think I'd do a gray for the frame, maybe more of a gunmetal gray, not too dark, not too light so it doesn't match the boat. I think if you have something else black to match your D ring patches it will look pretty slick. And congrats on the new boat


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

90Duck said:


> I'd avoid black. While it would look sharp on that boat, it just gets too hot sitting out in the sun. The lighter and brighter the better from a function standpoint.
> 
> Something about a new boat is just so cool. The possibilities are endless. Congrats!


Agree. Black will be hot.


----------



## MrScamp (Mar 19, 2013)

Try pink. That would be hot...


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

tjmoore10 said:


> My oars are going to be black with black blades. I am looking for picture with the similar color boat to get an idea to what color.
> 
> I am thinking black frame with light blue boxes???
> or dark gray frame and boxes??


Speechless. 
.
.
.
.
The only part of this that is OK is the light blue boxes. You won't find a picture of a black frame and oars because no one has ever done it before for good reason. 
You want your oars to be high visibility so when your shit is floating down the river you can find it. So anything but a dark color would help.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Mrscamp said:


> Try pink. That would be hot...


I agree.....go Pink and save the Ta Ta's


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

I don't think a black frame would be a big deal. People run black rafts. It's not enough surface area to make a huge difference I bet. Plus homeboy lives in Oregon.

Do the black frame with blue boxes - you'll have the best looking rig on the water!

Black oars are dumb - you will lose them...


----------



## 90Duck (Nov 19, 2012)

Randaddy said:


> People run black rafts. It's not enough surface area to make a huge difference I bet. Plus homeboy lives in Oregon.


Really? I've never seen one. I have a bright green Aire and a rafting buddy has a much darker green Maravia, and his boat gets too hot to touch it when in the full sun (it doesn't always rain here, especially on the east side). I can only imagine that a black raft would be much worse. I'm sure they look pretty badass though, just like the OP's boat would look with a black frame. Just don't touch it with the back of your leg when your rowing!


----------



## Panama Red (Feb 10, 2015)

Go with chrome you won't regret it!!!

Nonsense, I have not yet begun to defile myself


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

90Duck said:


> Really? I've never seen one. I have a bright green Aire and a rafting buddy has a much darker green Maravia, and his boat gets too hot to touch it when in the full sun (it doesn't always rain here, especially on the east side). I can only imagine that a black raft would be much worse. I'm sure they look pretty badass though, just like the OP's boat would look with a black frame. Just don't touch it with the back of your leg when your rowing!


I guess some of the Wing boats are black for night ops for Navy Seals. We had an old Firestone for a sweep boat that was black. Holy shit. You could fry eggs on that thing. 

Randaddy - if he gets a black frame I will pay you to put exposed skin on it after it's been sitting out in the sun for a couple of hours. Unless you were trolling.....maybe you got me. You'll need the money so you can have the third degree burns treated and have an awesome story.....


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

Just saying, one company has been pushing their black boats pretty heavily lately...










Not that I'd want a black boat... I agree with all the posts about black being hot.

On the oars though I've seen shit loads of black oars... their on most of the boats I see on the river, including my spares. I bought yellow ones for my primary oars, so I could see them if they went their separate way.


----------



## 6FEETandRISING (Feb 15, 2012)

Randaddy said:


> Black oars are dumb - you will lose them...



Seriously how are you people loosing oars? Put a tether on them and they will never go anywhere even if they do pop loose from an un-tuned oarlock. Plus you know what they say, once you go black you never go back! My girlfriend loves my big black ... oars. As far as powdercoating I have a powdercoated frame and I generally like it. However, don't expect a powdercoat to keep from getting those gray aluminum rub marks on your boat because you will still get them with the powdercoating.


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

Chartreuse!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Learch (Jul 12, 2010)

Randaddy said:


> I don't think a black frame would be a big deal. People run black rafts. It's not enough surface area to make a huge difference I bet. Plus homeboy lives in Oregon.
> 
> Do the black frame with blue boxes - you'll have the best looking rig on the water!
> 
> Black oars are dumb - you will lose them...


Most of our overnight trip rivers are in the sunny parts of the state (Rogue, Deschuttes, John Day, etc) These areas get way more sun than the Sandy, Clack, or Santiam. I don't think a black frame would work well, but I bet if you called some manufacturers you could find out if anybody has done it, and what the results were.


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

I ordered and used a tan yeti a few years ago. Big mistake. It sucked multiple gulps of hairy balls. The lid warped, the ice vanished at an astonishing rate. It kinda looked good with my tan Sotar though. I took a few pics and sent them to yeti, they sent me a new white 125 to replace the 120 tan, no charge after three years.

My d-rings are black, but nothing else on my boat is...don't do it, you will regret a black frame.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Dilson (Mar 23, 2010)

I have a black cat and a black frame and don't mind it at all. Love the look but don't expect it to age as well as most others colors. It's a Sotar legend with blue chafe strip, cones and d rings patches. Black powder coated madcatr frame. I don't ever sit on any part of the boat nor come in contact with it that much at all so no issue there. The frame temp has never bothered me but the diameter is smaller than most and once again its a cat so no sitting on the tubes. I would never get a black raft but don't see a black frame being a big issue but as others suggested I would go with some shade of gray. Black shows scratches more than any other color so I probably won't do it again but it does look great and function fine- as a cat frame. I like that the black tubes attract sun and stay taught. Legends take high PSI to perform well. I forget what Sotar recommended but its surprisingly high and the black helps.


----------



## heavyswimmer (Dec 20, 2014)

Been on nothing but black powder coating and it doesn't get that hot, even on the Upper Klamath in 100°+. If it gets hot, splash some water on it...

Also, you will never lose any color oar if you leash it properly.


----------



## Dilson (Mar 23, 2010)

ditto on leashing your oars. I have black and no regrets. But shit happens and if you don't leash them go brighter, you won't regret it.


----------



## ob1coby (Jul 25, 2013)

Pink, yea diffenately pink. Or orange. Orange is the new pink and it looks good with blue


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

I have a black frame too. Not overly hot.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

Well, if it was my boat I'd go black for the frame, but if you have seats or whatnot, probably a different color for them. But a black frame on that boat would look ............... well ............ hot.

And from experience, no I don't think it will get so hot it's an issue. All our frames were dark green, we didn't notice a heat issue. Course, they were wood frames ...................

The first boat I rowed was a black Navy surplus assault boat. Now, that did get warm, but like someone said, splashing water on it solved that problem.


----------



## Ever_Cat (Jan 20, 2009)

I have a black powder coated frame for my cat and it is fine. In fact, I don't think it gets as hot as a bare aluminum frame. So go for black if that is what you want, you won't regret it.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

FWIW I asked the same question before powder coating my frame black.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## DriftaBit (Feb 4, 2015)

*Black Boats*

Speaking of black boats, DIB has been making them for over 30 years! That said, the yellow rub strip always helped keep the bum burn down...


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

Hey Evercat- did you buy those tubes from me in Evergreen? Sold a set 2 years ago-

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Ever_Cat (Jan 20, 2009)

Osseous,
Nope I bought both the tubes and frame from Payette River Equipment based in Idaho. They are a great outfit that has served me well over the years. I love the setup.


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

I had a set of 13' Sotars in "bandaid". Called her the "Meat Whistle". 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## ColoradoJudd (Sep 10, 2010)

2nd the ORANGE, go BRONCOS!
Wait don't do that, then your boat would look like mine.
Clear coat it.


----------



## PDX Duck (Mar 17, 2015)

*Frame Powder Coat*

I have a yellow Maravia Williwaw and thought long and hard about powder coat options. I ended up going with a hammered gray finish. My thought process:

- Gray is badass
- My buddies yellow powder coat finish gets banged up and you can really see every imperfection
- The hammer gray finish will hide bumps and bruises, and I get a lot of them
- Finished it off with blue Cataract Oars

I think it looks pretty damn good and the finish can take a beating and still look brand new. By hammered I guess you could also call it speckled. Never had an issue with it being too hot either during August Rogue or Deschutes trip.


----------

